# 1kg grass-fed Whey Protein for JUST £10.00 including FREE delivery



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Seemed a good offer not to share, Go Nutrition are offering 1kg of Whey 80 for £10.00 + Free delivery. Didn't see an expiry, and can double stack codes for free gift on first order. :thumb:

copy and paste bit.

Double Stack Your Codes.
Try 1kg of our grass-fed Whey Protein for JUST £10 including FREE delivery. Code: PROT10
Choose one of the below items FREE with your order. Code: BD0O7W

What is Whey Protein 80?

Whey Protein 80 is an ultra premium quality 80% whey protein powder exclusively from free range, grass fed cows providing an unrivalled combination of taste, value and results. With 20g of premium grade protein per 25g serving and delivering an outstanding amino acid profile, GN Whey Protein 80™ is the perfect protein choice to fuel recovery and lean muscle gains. Our whey protein is now the cheapest in the UK. If you find comparable quality protein on sale elsewhere we'll happily beat the price by 5% as per our lowest price guarantee.

Blender Bottle 600-Red
Shaker Bottle - Orange - 600ml
Whey Protein 80 250g Chocolate Orange
Whey Protein 80 250g Chocolate Mint
Whey Protein 80 250g Black Forest Gateau
Whey Protein 80 250g Jammie Biscuit
Whey Protein 80 250g Rhubarb and Custard
Whey Protein 80 250g Key Lime Pie
Whey Protein 80 250g Turkish Delight
Whey Protein 80 250g Maple Syrup and Pancake
Whey Protein 80 250g Strawberries and Whipped Cream Flavoured
Whey Protein 80 250g Triple Chocolate
Whey Protein 80 250g Banana
Whey Protein 80 250g Unflavoured
Whey Protein 80 250g Vanilla Ice Cream
Omega 3 - 90 Tablets
Super Vitamin D3™ - 180 Tablets
GN™ Shaker Bottle 400
1kg - Unflavoured - Pure Fine Oats
Taurine - 250g
Maltodextrin - 1000g
Flax Seed Powder - 250g
Creatine Monohydrate - 100g
Whey Protein 80 250g Caffe Latte

http://gonutrition.com/gn-whey-protein-80


----------

